# A book studying technical analysis of past major market turns?



## DeCal (16 December 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good book regarding past major market turns and a studying of the price action / technical analysis?

I'm sure there'd have to be a good book out there on it.

Cheers
DeCal


----------



## tech/a (16 December 2010)

It would be a pretty short book.
The signs are pretty obvious and were discussed at length on the XAO thread at the time.

Many of the stocks in the ASX 200 were displaying the exact same topping patterns.
Not isolated cases.
Many of the commodities like Gold and Oil were showing the same basing patterns.

These are characteristic in all toppings and bottoms I have seen in the years I've been trading.

Its not that hard or mysterious.
Trusting your analysis is though!

Goorge Soros put out a book the year before the crash I have it at home so ill post the title tonight--great read!


----------



## DeCal (16 December 2010)

Cheers

I understand that but I am not a fan of devouring cluttered internet threads. I prefer a text that has been praised by many many readers.

A short book is all the better!

If you could post any titles, much appreciated.

Decal.


----------



## freddy2 (16 December 2010)

A Random Walk Down Wall Street


----------



## tech/a (16 December 2010)

This is the one.
it teels you what he saw BEFORE it happened.
He wrote it a year before and was published as it was happening.
One of the most powerful traders on the planet.


----------



## professor_frink (16 December 2010)

This probably isn't quite what you are after, but NDR's markets in motion is well worth checking out for a historical perspective on the markets


----------



## DeCal (17 December 2010)

Thanks guys, purchased the book by Soros. Wouldn't a technical analysis study if anybody knows any.

cheers
Decal


----------

